

Plura, a SETI-like Distributed Grid - rglullis
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/12/Plura-Distributed-Grid

======
RK
Also see this submission of the Wired article about using social networking to
facilitate SETI@home style computing:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=746147>

